# HELP PLEASE



## GATOR_BITE (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a 50 gal tank with a lot of live plants and 3 blue rams, 2 bolivian rams and 2 plecos. Problem is I got up this morning and one of my blues is swimming near the top of the tank and seems very listless. his color is still good and he ate a little but keeps swimming to the surface and gulping air as if he can't breath. All the other fish seem fine. Any thoughts?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you post the results of your water tests for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?

Has anything changed recently?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Do you have CO2? Do you leave it on at night?


----------



## animallover4life (Jul 23, 2014)

His happened to me after I left for a trip. My neighbour fed my fish almost the entire bag of fish food and resulted in rotting fish food all over my substrate. All of my fish were gasping, because my ammonia had spiked. I would suggest doing a water change. Wait a couple of hours, then if it continues do another on. My ammonia was bad, but all my fish survived and are doing well now


----------

